# ipod scuff removal



## jaimbot (Jun 23, 2007)

hey i got a scuff mark on my lcd screen by walking with my ipod in my pocket and my headphone up against it. i tryed brasso and that did not do anything. what would remove the scuff


----------



## macpablo (Jul 3, 2002)

Try Lemon Pledge


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

You can try iklear. They have cleaner and scratch remover that is safe for ipods and macbooks etc. Apple only recommends this stuff and from experience it works great.


----------



## jaimbot (Jun 23, 2007)

how about icleaner?


----------



## Carl (Jun 7, 2003)

I use Meguiars Plastx. You can get it at Canadian Tire and it is way cheaper than the stuff for iPods and is the same polish.


----------



## jaimbot (Jun 23, 2007)

are u sure it will take out a scuff?


----------



## Carl (Jun 7, 2003)

Depends what you mean by a scuff. Plastx is a plastic polish and it has removed a scratch on my iPod, one on my eMac, and recently on my 24 inch iMac. I have also used it to polish my sunglasses.
If the damage is too deep, then nothing will fix it. You are wearing the surface down to a new even level. Using Brasso and other abrasives will take you about 45 minutes to an hour of polishing with medium pressure.
It is also a bit of an art. You have to circle your abrasion and cover the area evenly, otherwise you may create a shiny spot.
Am I sure that it will take out your scuff? No.


----------



## jaimbot (Jun 23, 2007)

well i got some light scratches from using brasso, i am guna try taking them out. with brasso again ahha i will use a tshirt this time, and cicular motion rite>?

and i also found Meguiars tire/wheel spray, would that help?


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

I've used Brasso with good success in the past - but I bought some Novus Plastic Polish it was incredible. 

I bought "1" and "2" from Speedy Glass - I think the total was about $12.


----------



## jaimbot (Jun 23, 2007)

where else can u buy the Novus Plastic Polish


----------



## Carl (Jun 7, 2003)

It's Meguiars Plastx. It is for motorcycle windshields, tail lights, anything plastic. Cheesecloth is the best material.
Why would wheel spray work? If it has solvents in it, it could damage your iPod.

Use Brasso sparingly. I would stick with the Plastic polish. They are all basically the same.


----------



## jaimbot (Jun 23, 2007)

has anyone had good success with Novus Plastic Polish 1,2,3 for a not that deep scratch?


----------



## macpablo (Jul 3, 2002)

jaimbot said:


> has anyone had good success with Novus Plastic Polish 1,2,3 for a not that deep scratch?


I used to use that stuff for fixing scratches on lexan, then I found out lemon pledge does the same thing. Who woulda' known?


----------



## Carl (Jun 7, 2003)

I developed a mixer process and patents for CMP used in the semiconductor industry for polishing excess copper from the chips in a process called damscene. I designed mixing equipment to evenly distribute 0.125 micron abrasive particles in colloidal suspensions so that when they were poured over the copper and polished, the tiny imperfections were removed evenly. This process increases chip yield in the 300 mm wafer by about 10 percent.
CMP or chemical mechanical planarization as it is called is the underlying process for polishing lenses, plastic covers and even removing flaws in paint. It is also part of the slurry distribution systems used in hard drive manufacture.

Lemon Pledge has no abrasive components, so it is probably a temporary solution caused by a waxy base filling the scratches. Brasso is a bit more dangerous because it dissolves the plastic slightly but the solvent quickly evaporates before you can do much damage. Plastic polish actually has micro silica particles (or similar) in it, and it planarizes the surface. The cost of a plastic polish relates directly to its purity and particle distribution curve. Actually success will rely on how good you are at polishing evenly and consistently.

So there you have it. 3 ways to fix a scratch in plastic. Fill it, melt it or polish it.


----------



## jaimbot (Jun 23, 2007)

so would be the best product to use to fill in the scratches on my ipod?and has anyone had success with it?


----------



## Carl (Jun 7, 2003)

So what is your point? Are you an automated response? You have been given advice on polishing. Myself, I am actually considered an expert in nanoparticle abrasives. Exactly what would you like someone to say in this thread?

Do you think I just make this sh*t up because I have never had success with the products I suggested? Do you think the other people have not had success but decided to just recommend their solution for fun?

You are officially wasting everyones time. At least I don't have to visit this thread anymore.


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

jaimbot said:


> where else can u buy the Novus Plastic Polish


Google.ca is your friend. That's how I found mine.


----------



## gmug (Feb 13, 2007)

*Other IPod info Sources etc*

MyMac - Rocking the Mac for 12 Years

MyMac Podcast 134
MyMac PodCast
MP3 PodCast
Friday, 06/29/07

Tim and Chad announce an all-new contest! This week, listen to the show for your chance to be one of three winners for our B2Stuff.com prizes. Up this week, each winner will receive a miJam Mini Guitar, a miJam Drummer, and the Wassup! Also, David Cohen looks at VPN using a Mac to connect to a PC network. Finally, Robert reviews both the The i.Sound Dream iPod speaker system and the everki The Plung iPod case.

Subscribe to us in iTunes.
Podcast-only RSS feed for all other RSS Podcast readers

Links from this show
b2stuff.com
Everki
iSound


----------

